# Jackson - June 28th - Berrys Boat Dock



## CRBass (Jun 23, 2009)

Who all is planning on making it out because we have had a tough time getting people to come out in the Middle GA Division?  I understand that times are not the greatest for everyone in terms of money, but be sure to look at our payouts.  It only takes an average day on the lake to at least get your entry fee back.   Who all is coming out?

C&R Bass Series
Middle Georgia Division
Summer Heat Series
Event #2
Jackson Lake - Berry's Boat Dock


Safelight-3:00pm
Entry Fee: $160 per Boat/Team. Single Anglers Allowed.
No Drawing Partners. No Membership fees.
1 in 3 payback

80% payback per tournament + 5% to the SWC

The C&R Bass Series consists of 3 seasons per year in each division. Each season awards additional winnings based on the cumulative weight of each team: Series Weight Championship (SWC). Our 2009 classic will have 96 qualifying boats (see site for qualifying info). Tournament days are held on Saturday and Sunday to offer every angler a flexible schedule. The payout scale for all of our tournaments pays back 1 place out of each 3 competing anglers. The minimum any angler receives in winnings is their entry fee. Our payout structure is designed so that anglers have a higher chance of winning their money back while keeping the large amount of winnings in the top places.

Website has full 2009 Schedule and Divisions listed
visit www.CandRoutdoors.com for more information or call


----------



## Bnathanb1982 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Pot Tournament*

The JLPT tourney that we fished last weekend only had like 7 boats and it usually averages 20 boats, and the entry fee is only 40.00.


----------



## brian lee (Jun 23, 2009)

you know if you had your tournys on saturdays alot more people would come. like me i work on sundays cant make it. plus the entry fee is to high right now for my pockets


----------



## Marks500 (Jun 23, 2009)

Lower the entry fee and you will get more boats out on Jackson...People that fish Jackson are not use to seeing those kinda of entry fees.


----------



## CRBass (Jun 23, 2009)

There are a few Saturdays in the schedule.  I was never expecting the Middle GA Division to be huge, but I did expect 10-15 boats at any given tournament.  When it comes to the entry fees, all of our events are the same to make every division equal.  I don't know if the entry fee is as much of an issue as the preception of it is.  The ABA always draws around 20 anglers on Jackson and each person puts up $70 (or $75 at the ramp) to possibly fish against the person in the back of your boat.  If each person put up $80 and they could work together.  Also, the ABA only pays back 65% before big fish.  So, I don't see the entry fee as the largest issue.  More people have been showing to fish Tobesofkee than Jackson...go figure.


----------



## fburris (Jun 25, 2009)

Entry fee is too high for the average angler. Alot of people that fish already know they aren't the best, and we don't mind donating a little to learn somehing...But you don't learn anything in some of those events when you are not fishing in the boat with someone better than yourself. You have to ask for a smaller donation...LOL!


----------



## anglerEd (Jun 29, 2009)

Never mind the nasayers Clay, do your thing. One tourney format can't be all things to all people.
How did yall do Sunday?


----------



## CRBass (Jun 29, 2009)

We only had a couple of boats.  Man it was tough.  4.70lbs took first.


----------



## jimdog (Jun 29, 2009)

*boats*

put one on Jackson in Dec. or Jan. and you'll have your biggest tournement of the year.


----------



## bigbass07 (Jun 29, 2009)

clay you do a great job on your t-ments, the only problem with all t-ments is that there are only 987,576 on any given weekend on jackson, oconee, and sinclair not to mention lanier & westpoint and the others. look at R&R they use to drawn 100 no problem now they can't draw 30 on a good date. i just wish everyone would try and get together on there dates and compromize a little. i fish where i know the most boats are gonna be so that the payout is usualy higher . more competition true, but more money. no one will draw what berry's draws he has a following no matter where he goes. look at the names of the entries, 75 only fish with berry's and won't fish nothing else even if the entry fee was free. then you have 45 that fish everything then 25 that only fish if they are on fish. word of advise do your own thing and don't bash any other trails , support them when you can. when i use to put on the anglers warehouse trail i was at every t-ment handing out flyers w/ dates of mine not just putting them in stores for people to pick up on there own. most people aren't gonna fish with someone they don't know, get out and mingle with the anglers at other t-ments and let them know you want them to fish yours also. it took me 2 years to draw 40 boats on average then they started coming.


----------



## Perkins (Jun 29, 2009)

Clay, Me and Steve would fish in a second but we have been doing it down there a long time and the bottom line is nobody will show up?? don't ask me why?? Me and Bobby and Robbie Berry have tried everything. lowered the entry fee and they still will pile in for a fri night tour, but won't show up in the daytime??? kills me? I don't for the life of me understand it.
another thing for me is I work on Sunday. so I just can't get off that easy. But heck yea I am all over it if we could get even 15 or 20. It's just not that easy.


----------



## bigbass07 (Jun 29, 2009)

i agree with eric for some strange reason they just don't show up in the day time, they will fish the allnite t-ments even, but wont fish 8 hrs in the daylite, must be vampires down there.


----------



## CRBass (Jun 29, 2009)

I was never expecting a lot out of the Jackson tournaments...same for Tobesofkee.  As for scheduling, I did the best I could to avoid as much as I could...there are only so many weekend days in the spring of the year to work around.  I had to follow a few events, but couldn't help it. 
I wouldn't say anything bad about any of the other trails....I fish the ones that I can, and with my schedule it makes it hard to get to other tournaments on weekends that I have tournaments.  I came into this knowing it would take time and I am here for the long haul.  I have many plans and many things in the works for our trail and anglers will be happy with them all.  I thank everyone for their support.


----------



## gahunter12 (Jun 29, 2009)

Yea the entry fee is a little high, but I don't mind paying a higher entry fee if I'm on good fish on any lake. I would like to fish some of your tournaments but I hate fishing Lake Jackson on Sat. or Sun during the summer when the temps are in the 90's and boat traffic looks like I285 on a Friday afternoon. In no way does this have to do with you or your trail. I like what I see when looking at your web site. Jackson during Nov-Feb and you will draw fisherman. I for one would be there. A night trail during the summer on Sat night would pull me out also. Sure wish you had a night trail during the summer on Lanier! HINT HINT


----------



## Laneybird (Jun 29, 2009)

gahunter12 said:


> Yea the entry fee is a little high, but I don't mind paying a higher entry fee if I'm on good fish on any lake. I would like to fish some of your tournaments but I hate fishing Lake Jackson on Sat. or Sun during the summer when the temps are in the 90's and boat traffic looks like I285 on a Friday afternoon. In no way does this have to do with you or your trail. I like what I see when looking at your web site. Jackson during Nov-Feb and you will draw fisherman. I for one would be there. A night trail during the summer on Sat night would pull me out also. Sure wish you had a night trail during the summer on Lanier! HINT HINT




I think you hit the nail on the head!  Alot of people don't like to fish when your face is about melt off. Hold them at night in the summer and they will show. I think that's why Berrys Friday night tx's draw the boats.


----------



## CRBass (Jun 29, 2009)

Those were some of the things that we were throwing around....on some lakes making the summer events late afternoon into night events.  Next year we will be looking into some night tournaments.  What do you guys think of a weekday series for Oconee, Sinclair, and Jackson.  I may do this before summer ends..just to see how it goes.  It has been requested and I want to see how much interest there would be?  It would have to be on Thursday....every other weekday has something going on at night.


----------

